# New 1/18th Decals



## jgoodwin (Jun 7, 2006)

Just finished up the new 1/18th decal sheets. Will fit the BRP bodies and other 1/18th ones as well. Listed on ebay. Search 1/18th BRP
For more info contact me at: [email protected]
Have them for Chevy, Fusion, Dodge and Toyota. Will have dirt body ones in a few days. Will have all above plus Pontiac GP and Cadillac GTS
These are peel and stick no waterslide.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Will you have any number sheets or Logo sheets?


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

*for dodge late model?*

can you post here 1/18 dirt late model for dodge.Thanks:thumbsup:

Frank D:wave:


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks good Joe. Any chance of some bigger pics? Those are kind of hard to see.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

ScottH said:


> Looks good Joe. Any chance of some bigger pics? Those are kind of hard to see.


Yea and for us older guys, Very hard to see!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Has anybody been in touch with this gentleman? It seems all traces of him have gone.


----------

